# Best arties for the surf



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

Trying some new stuff on my next trip to Galveston. Ususllay I just buy dead shrimp and throw the cast net to catch bait and fish the guts for drum etc. This trip, I want to try something new. Any suggestions? I'm going to bring some popping corks in case the seas lay down enoug to use them. I'm realy looking for something artificial, though. I'll be there all week, and don't want to spend a fortune on live shrimp and mud minnows if I can keep from it. I've heard good things about gold spoons. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Super spook


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Gold or silver spoons. I also have a silver with chartreuse dot, looks net but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

What they said and a glow/chart. soft plastics on a 1/16 to 1/4 oz head.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't forget the mirrolure..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

hightide82 said:


> Don't forget the mirrolure..


That's a fact! In pink or blue.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

This is my favorite lure for the surf. Due to my age, I don't surf fish anymore but I still cast this lure from the rock groins using an eight foot rod. In the summer I use to lose a lot of lures to toothy critters so I started attaching a wire leader to my spoons.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I like to start pre dawn with a black top water. Later, I switch to DOA shrimp,( usually gold with char) with or without a popping cork. Spoons are GREAT, but I find that they snag a lot of sargassum at times.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 on top water Dawn I throw a black topwater, then I go to a bone topwater Ghost, then to mirrolure, then a silver spoon and lastly plastics.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken boy lures


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

rattle trap those things catch everything


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

x2 I just caught my first Red on a rattle trap. He hit the s**t out of it. 
This is the lure.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/h2o...Mullet&N=4294954529+4294831696+97009336+10001


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

Fbird55 said:


> Trying some new stuff on my next trip to Galveston. Ususllay I just buy dead shrimp and throw the cast net to catch bait and fish the guts for drum etc. This trip, I want to try something new. Any suggestions? I'm going to bring some popping corks in case the seas lay down enoug to use them. I'm realy looking for something artificial, though. I'll be there all week, and don't want to spend a fortune on live shrimp and mud minnows if I can keep from it. I've heard good things about gold spoons. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Once the water temp hits and holds above 70 for a few days, for May & June I prefer 3/4 oz gold spoons (silver in very clear water). 51M28 & 51M11 Mirrorlures are also good choices IMO


----------

